# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Las desaladoras salvan el suministro de Alicante y Murcia en verano

## sergi1907

Las desaladoras del sureste peninsular han salvado el abastecimiento de tres millones de personas en localidades tan turísticas y relevantes como Torrevieja, La Manga, Murcia y Alicante. Una avería en el trasvase Tajo-Segura y la sequía ha llevado a las autoridades del PP a multiplicar por 20 la producción de agua desalada en las cuatro plantas ya terminadas y a acelerar las tres que faltan. La ironía es que el PP criticó duramente estas instalaciones en la oposición.

El delegado del Gobierno en la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla, Adolfo Gallardo de Marco, explica que las desaladoras de San Padro del Pinatar I y II y Alicante I y II funcionan desde julio al 100%, aunque con pequeñas incidencias. El Taibilla, adscrito al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, abastece a 77 municipios de Murcia, Alicante y Albacete, que en verano suman tres millones de habitantes. La producción de agua desalada en julio fue de 6,5 hectómetros cúbicos y en el mismo mes de 2011 fue de solo 0,3 hectómetros cúbicos, 21 veces menos. En 2010 funcionaron a mayor ritmo, pero no tanto como ahora. A la sequía se le ha sumado una avería en el ramal de la margen izquierda del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Un hundimiento impide llevar el agua a varias de las potabilizadoras de la mancomunidad.

Sin las desaladoras, probablemente habría habido problemas de suministro; han sido una buena solución, explica Gallardo. Un 30% del consumo de la cuenca ya procede de agua desalada, que llega a la ciudad de Murcia, a 40 kilómetros del litoral. El resto procede del río Taibilla y del trasvase. El ministro de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, señaló como fracaso del plan de desaladoras que, tras una inversión de 1.600 millones de euros, en 2011 solo funcionaron al 16% de su capacidad. En 2012 esa cifra será mayor, entre otras cosas porque la Comisión Europea ha exigido a España que funcionen tras aportar la mayor parte del dinero para su construcción. La desalación ha resultado ser un sistema de emergencia para afrontar sequías. La desaladora de Alicante I abrió en 2003 y la de San Pedro estaba a medias cuando el PSOE llegó al Gobierno. Las otras dos se construyeron en el plan de desalación que sustituyó al trasvase del Ebro. En 2003, antes de su puesta en marcha, el Taibilla decretó cortes de agua tras un verano muy seco.

La reparación del túnel del trasvase Tajo-Segura, destrozado a finales de junio por la acción de una falla, concluirá como pronto en enero, por lo que la necesidad de las desaladoras continuará. Además, el Gobierno ha recurrido a pozos de emergencia. Una de las consecuencias es que el recibo del agua en la zona tendrá que subir, ya que el agua desalada es mucho más cara que la del trasvase, como señala Gallardo. El Gobierno ha dado la orden de destinar el líquido de la desalación al abastecimiento. Ante la delicada situación de la cabecera del Tajo, el agua del trasvase, que es más barata, irá al regadío.

Manuel Aldeguer, secretario de Agua del PSOE de Alicante y excomisario de Aguas del Segura, lamenta las pegas que han puesto Administraciones del PP a las desaladoras, especialmente en la Comunidad Valenciana: Si no se repara pronto la avería del trasvase puede haber problemas. Y la desaladora de Torrevieja, que puede producir 80 hectómetros cúbicos al año [la mayor de Europa], está sin terminar por las trabas que le puso el PP.

El Gobierno de Alberto Fabra dio los últimos permisos para la desaladora de Torrevieja en noviembre de 2011, unos pocos días antes de las elecciones generales. Antes, Esteban González Pons había dicho que las desaladoras eran nucleares del mar. Otras dos desaladoras en Murcia (Águilas y Valdelentisco) no tienen suficiente conexión eléctrica ni bastantes conducciones para sacar toda su producción. En otras zonas del litoral, como en Castellón, las desaladoras se construyeron en previsión de grandes desarrollos inmobiliarios que nunca llegaron y siguen ociosas.

El secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, ya declaró en el Congreso en mayo que su intención era poner en marcha las desaladoras: Sería una irresponsabilidad por parte de este ministerio no poner en uso las inversiones realizadas en desaladoras, inversiones que han sido financiadas con fondos propios y cofinanciadas en otra parte con fondos europeos.

Ángel Cajigas, director de la patronal de desalación ATTA, señala que las desaladoras son un elemento de garantía. Es muy complicado que funcionen al 100% todo el tiempo, pero en una sequía cualquier avería hace necesario ponerlas en marcha. Sobre el alto precio del agua desalada, matiza: Es cara, claro. Pero el agua más cara es la que no hay. ¿Qué estaría dispuesto a pagar al día un ciudadano por el agua que no sale del grifo? No se pueden criticar las desaladoras y, luego, cuando falta el agua, usarlas.

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...49_623256.html

----------


## Luján

Si es que al final es lo que tiene que ser.

El trasvase se terminará tarde o temprano, bieno por iniciativa política (lo dudo) o bien porque ya no habrá agua en cabecera. Entonces todos se tirarán a por las desaladoras tirándose las flores de que si uno las inicio, que si el otro las financió, que si el de más allá fue el que las terminó y puso en marcha....

----------


## gomar

Entoces el nuevo lema podría ser:

*AGUA PARA TODOS...PERO DE DESALADORA*

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Entoces el nuevo lema podría ser:
> 
> *AGUA PARA TODOS...PERO DE DESALADORA*


Yyyyyyyy?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

